# -`Selling My Lowriders



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

Im Selling My All Twisted Lowrider Bike 

Tripple Twisted
Handlebars
Sissy Bar
Forks

Square Twisted
Wheels
Stearing wheel
pedals
crank;
Asking 650 obo













































Have This Camillion One Has

Square Twisted
crown
Wheels(144)Twisted Wheels(iHAVE Both)

Have A Green Seat 5 Button
&& Twisted Green etched mirrors




































IHave This Trike 

Square Twisted
Forks
Handlebars
Stearing Wheel
Pedals 
Light Bracket

Og Its A Custom Made Trike Asking 350 0b0






































Have This Purple One For 200 Obo Or Trade?









If Interested Pm Me


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

AnyBody???? :dunno: :dunno: :nicoderm: :x:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

$200 :squint:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 25 2011, 02:49 PM~20416657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEST OFFER MADE!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: .....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 25 2011, 06:35 PM~20418280
> *BEST OFFER MADE!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: .....
> *


RIMS LOOKS ETCHED ON. 
:scrutinize:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 25 2011, 06:44 PM~20418375
> *RIMS LOOKS ETCHED ON.
> :scrutinize:
> *


THEN OFFER HIM 150!!!! I THINK THATS A FAIR PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 24 2011, 03:45 PM~20409958
> *
> Have This Purple One For 200 Obo Or Trade?
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :inout:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 25 2011, 11:42 PM~20420559
> *THEN OFFER HIM 150!!!! I THINK THATS A FAIR PRICE :biggrin:
> *


ILL Take 150  

Pm If Interested


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

New Pricess


$150 On Twisted 1
$50 On Purple One
$125 On Trike
$75 On Camillion 


Pm If Interested :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

300 Onnn All 3 450 Shipped 2 Your Door Pm If Interested


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

$50 shipped on the purple one??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 24 2011, 03:45 PM~20409958
> *Im Selling My All Twisted Lowrider Bike
> 
> Tripple Twisted
> ...


which are these and what are you asking for them separate?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 29 2011, 06:53 PM~20450485
> *$50 shipped on the purple one??
> *


thats just fucking robbing the dude a bike alone is 45$ to ship hes better off flipping them on craigslist and save the headache


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 2 2011, 09:15 AM~20465943
> *thats just fucking robbing the dude a bike alone is 45$ to ship hes better off flipping them on craigslist and save the headache
> *


well its a walmart bratt bike so it aint worth nothin :wow:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 11:53 AM~20466706
> *well its a walmart bratt bike so it aint worth nothin :wow:
> *


Wuht Uh Dumb Ass;Here Is A Bratz Lowrider Bike










Here Is Mine










New Wheels
Wheels 
Tires
Forks
Sissy Bar
Crank Pedals

&& Yu Have The Nerve 2 Offer $50

IAin Selling Yu Shyt Hoe!!!!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 10:53 AM~20466706
> *well its a walmart bratt bike so it aint worth nothin :wow:
> *


besides the point hes loosing a lot money in shipping thats like giving it to you for free


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 2 2011, 02:34 PM~20468396
> *Wuht Uh Dumb Ass;Here Is A Bratz Lowrider Bike
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: your a foo jus cause you put some new parts on a bratz bike dont make the value go up you could have at least took off the stickers


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 07:23 PM~20470605
> *:uh: your a foo jus cause you put some new parts on a bratz bike dont make the value go up you could have at least took off the stickers
> *


Hahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 07:23 PM~20470605
> *:uh: your a foo jus cause you put some new parts on a bratz bike dont make the value go up you could have at least took off the stickers
> *


X 2 and the fenders are missing the seat needs to be redone, needs alot more work... The original brat bike stil has everything..


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 2 2011, 07:33 PM~20470733
> *X 2 and the fenders are missing the seat needs to be redone, needs alot more work... The original brat bike stil has everything..
> *


 :werd:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 07:23 PM~20470605
> *:uh: your a foo jus cause you put some new parts on a bratz bike dont make the value go up you could have at least took off the stickers
> *


THE ORIGINAL BRATZ BIKE DOES LOOK A LITTLE BETTER THAN THE OTHER.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 2 2011, 02:34 PM~20468396
> *Wuht Uh Dumb Ass;Here Is A Bratz Lowrider Bike
> 
> 
> ...


THE ONE ON THE TOP LOOKS MUCH CLEANER!!!


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 2 2011, 03:34 PM~20468396
> *Wuht Uh Dumb Ass;Here Is A Bratz Lowrider Bike
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: aint even worth tha 50 shiiit take that to a show wont even get judged hahahahaha


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

Its Funny Yall Nikkas Fucking Wid Bikes!!!Grow Up



HERE MY 82 Regal Go Ahead Hate On It(Yall Nikkas Fucking Wid Bikes)Where Is Yalls Cars


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 3 2011, 10:34 AM~20475140
> *Its Funny Yall Nikkas Fucking Wid Bikes!!!Grow Up
> HERE MY 82 Regal Go Ahead Hate On It(Yall Nikkas Fucking Wid Bikes)Where Is Yalls Cars
> 
> ...


seen one seen em all :| looks like my neighbors regal


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 3 2011, 12:15 PM~20475366
> *seen one seen em all :| looks like my neighbors regal
> *


Where Is Your Car???

LYK THA Say


PICS OR IT DIDDNT HAPPEN?JOKES ON YOU NOW HUH


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 3 2011, 10:34 AM~20475140
> *Its Funny Yall Nikkas Fucking Wid Bikes!!!Grow Up
> HERE MY 82 Regal Go Ahead Hate On It(Yall Nikkas Fucking Wid Bikes)Where Is Yalls Cars
> 
> ...


step your game up dont talk shyt and only rollin a gbody come on look at them patterns we aint in the 80s no more ese i was tryin to help you out since you gettin out the "bike game" :uh: but ill keep my money n u can keep your walmart bike


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 01:46 PM~20476024
> *step your game up dont talk shyt and only rollin a gbody come on look at them patterns we aint in the 80s no more ese i was tryin to help you out since you gettin out the "bike game"  :uh: but ill keep my money n u can keep your walmart bike
> *


where is your car PICS OR IT IDIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
I DN'T WANNA CALL YOUR CAR A BITCH WITH MINE.


----------

